# Your favorite soft drink?



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

What's everyone's favorite compound of sugar plus caffeine, carbonation, water, flavoring, food coloring, and other products used to make the substance that's known as either soda or pop? 

I'll start off with Mountain Dew with Real Sugar. Tastes great, energizes me when necessary, and I wish there was a way to get the Mountain Dew taste in a drink of water without the health drawbacks of the mean green soda!


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 20, 2020)

This is a hard question for me. I usually only drink *maté tea as a pick-me-up (*name stolen from Mario RPG)

A friend of mine makes an awesome blend of mint type-leaves and a *mate tea. *Seriously better than coffee, as it doesn't give me the jitters/shaky hands that coffee does.

Mountain Dew is pretty good though. That would be my first pick. 2'nd would be Dr. Pepper.

If we are talking energy drinks... Nos and Monster are my first picks.

PS: remeber the drinks "cocaine" and "bawls"? LOL


----------



## Costello (Sep 20, 2020)

I love Shandy, but it's not that popular... does anyone else like it?


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Sep 20, 2020)

Najita


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 20, 2020)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2020)

Do I need caffeine? Monster energy drinks. Ultra Rosa and Ultra White are the two I enjoy the most.

Do I need hydration? Seltzer with natural flavoring - orange, lemon lime, blackberry, etc. No sweeteners, just water, CO2, natural flavors.

Do I need to forget? Beer.




Costello said:


> I love Shandy, but it's not that popular... does anyone else like it?



They can be super refreshing on a hot summer day  I don't drink them frequently but I do quite enjoy them!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2020)

Sparkling drinks alone, I enjoy soda flavoured with grape and strawberry.

If I need my caffeine, Monster Energy does nicely, I especially enjoy the gingerade flavour. It's way better than the classic ginger ale drinks.


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 20, 2020)

I enjoy Coca-Cola Zero.  No calories and tastes about the same as a real Coke soft drink.  Calories make you fat, guys!  You might not notice it now, but come back here 20 years from now, and see how you should have listened!   Whatever you do, don't start drinking soft drinks like it's water!  I have known big drinkers of soft drink (like a 2 litres bottle per day, aka 67 ounces) and they ended up having serious health issues down the line because of it.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 20, 2020)

i love my kidneys


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 20, 2020)

Green Tea, Cola Cola, Dr Pepper.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2020)

Frucade.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

Costello said:


> I love Shandy, but it's not that popular... does anyone else like it?



I know it's all I've gotten ads for Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy on YT when I'm on my phone (because the ads are blocked on my PC), but I'm assuming that's not necessarily what you're referring to, Costello-kami-sama?



Dust2dust said:


> I enjoy Coca-Cola Zero.  No calories and tastes about the same as a real Coke soft drink.  Calories make you fat, guys!  You might not notice it now, but come back here 20 years from now, and see how you should have listened!   Whatever you do, don't start drinking soft drinks like it's water!  I have known big drinkers of soft drink (like a 2 litres bottle per day, aka 67 ounces) and they ended up having serious health issues down the line because of it.



I don't know what's wrong with my taste buds then, because any diet drinks I've had (especially Mountain Dew) taste different from the main product if I have it more than once a day or once back-to-back on days.


As for energy drinks, I've tried a few, but a lot of my experiences have been...well, crap. Venom Energy (which I just ordered from a vending machine while filling my car up with gas) left a nasty aftertaste, Coca-Cola Energy tasted...weird, and gave me a headache, and I think the one time I tried a Monster Mango (or at least I think that's what it was) it also gave me a headache. I know my supervisor for my department at Walmart had NoS. from time to time, so maybe I should give that a shot. I liked Mountain Dew Kickstart and Gatorade, though.

I'm gonna have to check out options using sparkling water now that I know better about what it is and isn't. Anyone here have any idea what the equivalents to soda are for each option of sparkling water (I understand it falls into categories that use mineral water and/or seltzer)? Like, what's the Coca-Cola, Mountian Dew, Pepsi, Dr. Pepper (actually, no on Dr. Pepper), Root Beer, etc. of these options in terms of taste and their relative health? Got any suggestions @VinsCool ?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't like the fizz in fizzy drinks but I do love Almdudler.





Yes I shake the fizz out before consumption.

Other then that I drink Volvic and fruitjuices.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2020)

I really like just normal Coca Cola, but not the American taste, the one they sell in Germany is ok.
I also like lemon flavored wheat beer, Paulaner Weißbier Zitrone naturtrüb comes to mind.
And finally I love Fentimans' Lemon Shandy, but it's really hard to get by... they have it some times in REWE.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Normally, I enjoyed Ccoa Cola a lot. The best taste Coca Cola is a glass bottle instead of can. A glass bottle taste like I was kid in 1980's. Perfect. Today like in Mcdonald's and Burger King and 6 packs of can of coke.. They taste terribly and not taste the same as I remembered in 1980's and a glass bottle is the best one. I still enjoy Coca Cola in glass bottle like this one:


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Normally, I enjoyed Ccoa Cola a lot. The best taste Coca Cola is a glass bottle instead of can. A glass bottle taste like I was kid in 1980's. Perfect. Today like in Mcdonald's and Burger King and 6 packs of can of coke.. They taste terribly and not taste the same as I remembered in 1980's and a glass bottle is the best one. I still enjoy Coca Cola in glass bottle like this one: View attachment 225504



An older brother has that glass in one of the shelving units he left at the house when he got married. It's empty, obviously, but I've had Coca-Cola Life (which they don't seem to sell anymore, not sure if it's due to COVID), which has cane sugar and stevia, so maybe if you come across it, I'd recommend giving it a shot and see if it's closer to what you remember!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2020)

Squirt

Actually is Sangria.

But I'd drink anything that's made out of Apples or Grapes.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

For me?? Pepsi-MAX and Red Bull

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have worked at Mc Donalds and they are mixing Coca Cola Syrup (Yes Syrup Just like lemonnade) with sparkeling water to get Coca Cola. Thats why it taste diffrent from the can or bottle one (Some say even it tastes better)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> For me?? Pepsi-MAX and Red Bull
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I have worked at Mc Donalds and they are mixing Coca Cola Syrup (Yes Syrup Just like lemonnade) with sparkeling water to get Coca Cola. Thats why it taste diffrent from the can or bottle one (Some say even it tastes better)



Huh. Y'know, that's actually why I don't like Coca-Cola drinks on the regular; like the ones at fast food joints like what you described? I like those better than the ones in the vending machines at my job, because the ones at my job, the moment I drink it, it feels like someone punched me in the gut, and it feels so unpleasant. Nothing like that happens when I drink it from BK, McDonald's, or the cans!


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh yeah forgot something:
This is for all drinks (Coca Cola (Zero/Light/Original), Fanta (Orange soda), 7UP, Atleast in The Netherlands (Dont know about The rest of the world)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> Huh. Y'know, that's actually why I don't like Coca-Cola drinks on the regular; like the ones at fast food joints like what you described? I like those better than the ones in the vending machines at my job, because the ones at my job, the moment I drink it, it feels like someone punched me in the gut, and it feels so unpleasant. Nothing like that happens when I drink it from BK, McDonald's, or the cans!



I'm  Supprised that you didnt knew that Hmmm maybe in the USA they are more strict about how they make food and drinks ????


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> I'm  Supprised that you didnt knew that Hmmm maybe in the USA they are more strict about how they make food and drinks ????



I knew that they make Coca-cola differently, especially from country to country, but even here in the States, the way coke tastes can be inconsistent at times.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't understand about Red Bull. It is horrible taste and tooooooo high caffeine. Red Bull is the worst! Disgusting!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

I was fat without including them in my life hehe imagine if I drunk these hehe.

I dont drink soft drinks for almost 12 years before entering keto diet.

I guess that Could have been fatter than I was before hehe.

Now I am almost flate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Post your weights with your answers hehe


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I don't understand about Red Bull. It is horrible taste and tooooooo high caffeine. Red Bull is the worst! Disgusting!


Honestly i Drink every energy drink if i'm tired af 
and A good cup of coffee isnt wrong ether.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think we should evolve and dont drink these things again. 

this culture must die.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I was fat without including them in my life hehe imagine if I drunk these hehe.
> 
> I dont drink soft drinks for almost 12 years before entering keto diet.
> 
> ...



How much i eat how many time i wont become fat 
i'm now 18 and when i was 14 i'm still 70KG


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> How much i eat how many time i wont become fat
> i'm now 18 and when i was 14 i'm still 70KG


Maybe you dont eat too much sweets.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

It take almost half a year before i'm again at 70kg if i had a fever or i was sick

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MohammedQ8 said:


> Maybe you dont eat too much sweets.


Well actuely I Do eat much sweets I Love them but in the morning i ratter eat a pizza or hotdog or something because i dont like bread that much


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

I am 189 tall and weight 75.1 kg thanks to cutting sugar.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 20, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> Honestly i Drink every energy drink if i'm tired af
> and A good cup of coffee isnt wrong ether.



A good cup of coffee is way better and taste way better. I absolutely love decaf coffee and sometimes caffeine coffee if need to. An Energy Drink is manmade and its not good for you. Too much.. absolutely so much sugar in it. Crazy! Ridiculous since they invented it and wants to sell for money. And also it is not good for heart.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

IceyyColdSnipez said:


> It take almost half a year before i'm again at 70kg if i had a fever or i was sick
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well everyone is different If I ate what you ate I would gain weight.

You are sugar sensitive it doesn’t effect you as us hehe


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> A good cup of coffee is way better and taste way better. I absolutely love decaf coffee and sometimes caffeine coffee if need to. An Energy Drink is manmade and its not good for you. Too much.. absolutely so much sugar in it. Crazy! Ridiculous since they invented it and wants to sell for money. And also it is not good for heart.


I can only say one thing: You got a point i cant make much more from that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MohammedQ8 said:


> Well everyone is different If I ate what you ate I would gain weight.
> 
> You are sugar sensitive it doesn’t effect you as us hehe



I Thinking now if i'm super weird or that


MohammedQ8 said:


> Well everyone is different If I ate what you ate I would gain weight.
> 
> You are sugar sensitive it doesn’t effect you as us hehe


Thats true


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 20, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I think we should evolve and dont drink these things again.
> 
> this culture must die.



People own their bodies and their choices for themselves. We don't need big government to fuck us over like it's done in the past and still is doing in the present.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> People own their bodies and their choices for themselves. We don't need big government to fuck us over like it's done in the past and still is doing in the present.



That's why they are stupid people. They knew but they are killing themselves anyway. SMH.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 20, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I am 189 tall and weight 75.1 kg thanks to cutting sugar.


i am 195 tall and weight 70KG 72KG IDK


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

They know but deep down they we all going to die anyway hehe.

what is funny is that I have very strong well to stop eating anything but I cant use it to change my life hehe only with food.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



IceyyColdSnipez said:


> i am 195 tall and weight 70KG 72KG IDK


I was 113 kg without soft drinks. 

I want to reach 69kg to be completely flat but then what hehe


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 20, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> They know but deep down they we all going to die anyway hehe.
> 
> what is funny is that I have very strong well to stop eating anything but I cant use it to change my life hehe only with food.



True, lol.. I know what you mean. 

However, it doesn't mean that it is okay. Nobody wants to die anyway. We will die but it is better to die naturally with old age and good healthy.. Not killing themselves with too much diseases. Stop abuse then!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 20, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> True, lol.. I know what you mean.
> 
> However, it doesn't mean that it is okay. Nobody wants to die anyway. We will die but it is better to die naturally with old age and good healthy.. Not killing themselves with too much diseases. Stop abuse then!



Yes sugar drugs you and makes you feel nothing. Unlike clean eating something you feel weird ... true self not druged to feel nothing but joy. Clean eating makes you feel the symptoms not hide it.


----------



## Chains (Sep 20, 2020)

Sprite


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

I gave up drinking soda about 3 years ago because it's just awful for you, but before then my soda of choice was either Vanilla Coke, Sunkist, Coca Cola with real cane sugar, or Mnt. Dew Throwback.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 21, 2020)

Water 90% of the time.

If I need a pick me up give me some Rockstar; the neon blast flavor is great.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2020)

Ginger Ale or Cream Soda


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 21, 2020)

Does it have to be carbonated? I really love a good iced tea, more so than any soda because it actually tastes natural, is a bit less sweet, and far more refreshing. I often find soda to be too sweet.
I really like Dr. Pepper and Monster (most flavors), but they're not something I go for often because I don't want to develop a caffeine addiction and Dr. Pepper is quite cloyingly sweet.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 21, 2020)

Club soda or ToniCol.
ToniCol (for those who haven't try it yet or isn't available in their countries) tastes like a mixture of cream soda and cola's 7x flavor. Altough it's really sweet, it's delicious to drink when it's cold.


----------



## darksweet (Sep 21, 2020)

COKE


----------



## TheJeweler (Sep 21, 2020)

Mexican Coke, just tastes better out the bottle


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 21, 2020)

TheJeweler said:


> Mexican Coke, just tastes better out the bottle


As a mexican...
Why?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2020)

probably cause the bottle uses sugar cane tbh


TheJeweler said:


> Mexican Coke, just tastes better out the bottle


----------



## TheJeweler (Sep 21, 2020)

Even canned Mexican Coke tastes off, bottle is just better. Cane sugar > Corn Syrup


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 21, 2020)

mountain dew voltage is by far my favourite


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Sep 21, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> They know but deep down they we all going to die anyway hehe.
> 
> what is funny is that I have very strong well to stop eating anything but I cant use it to change my life hehe only with food.
> 
> ...





TheJeweler said:


> Mexican Coke, just tastes better out the bottle


Oh No!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



darksweet said:


> COKE


Cain???


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Pepsi Max but if you want something NON mainstream try Limka from India.... Nice!


----------



## pausuri (Sep 29, 2020)

water most of the time 4 me


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2020)

monster energy


----------



## pausuri (Sep 30, 2020)

Drink it with moderation ....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

OBVIOUSLY NOT COFFEE WITH GREEK YOGHURT 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



E1ite007 said:


> Club soda or ToniCol.
> ToniCol (for those who haven't try it yet or isn't available in their countries) tastes like a mixture of cream soda and cola's 7x flavor. Altough it's really sweet, it's delicious to drink when it's cold.


What chingaos is Cream Soda?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 30, 2020)

Made in Scotland...... From Girders.... 







And not your namby pamby sugar free stuff either...... Blasphemy!!! 

Full fat for me and you would all choke on your cup of joe if I told you how much!!!


----------



## onibaku (Sep 30, 2020)

Guarana Antarctica is probably my favorite. But i also like Dr.Pepper, Root Beer, Pepsi Twist and one called Pommac (a Finnish soft drink)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 30, 2020)

Laranjinha. Sums up my childhood and it's what I get in any local fast food place, since the big ones (McDonald's, BK, Subway, etc) only sell stuff like Coke, Pepsi, Guaraná, etc.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> What chingaos is Cream Soda?


The flavor of ToniCol.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

Ah, I see... you're from the Northern States, that makes sense.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Ah, I see... you're from the Northern States, that makes sense.


Actually I'm from CDMX.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Actually I'm from CDMX.


REALLY!?
Where is that sold then?
I'm fron/in Iztapalacra (･–･) \(･◡･)/


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> REALLY!?
> Where is that sold then?
> I'm fron/in Iztapalacra (･–･) \(･◡･)/


I've seen it in Nutrisa, it's around $20.00 MXN.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> I've seen it in Nutrisa, it's around $20.00 MXN.


Thought of something like OXCO or 3B / Aurrera.

Is it good? It says it's vanilla flavoured.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 30, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Thought of something like OXCO or 3B / Aurrera.
> 
> Is it good? It says it's vanilla flavoured.


I do like it, 'cause my family is from Sinaloa.
Yeah, it's very sweet, but when it's cold I do like it a lot.
I've seen it in OXXO, but years ago, and not here in CDMX, only in Jalisco.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> I do like it, 'cause my family is from Sinaloa.
> Yeah, it's very sweet, but when it's cold I do like it a lot.
> I've seen it in OXXO, but years ago, and not here in CDMX, only in Jalisco.


Then Nutrisa it is. There's one somewhere near where I live.
I gotta try it.


----------



## Floating Seal (Oct 1, 2020)

I think Pepsi is pretty decent. I'd drink at least a can a day if I had the money. Of course my mother wouldn't approve of such an idea even if I could grab one any time I wanted. I will just have to bide my time until I'm invited to a party with plenty of soda on hand (after the pandemic is over of course.)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 1, 2020)

My favorite drinks!

Tea, Milo, Coca-Cola, Horlicks etc...


----------



## Esdeath (Oct 1, 2020)

For me it would be ginger ale, but only the spicy one. Else I only drink water and from time to time cola etc.
At some point I really started to despise the real sugary stuff, be it drinks or sweets.


----------



## Fawe (Oct 1, 2020)

In Poland they have this mountain dew-flavoured energy drink. It's called "Adrenaline". I'd shoot that shit up my veins if only I didn't care about my life so much. 
Also: Beer.


----------



## elm (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

Coca Cola and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)

We have our Coke in Glassbottles "back" !!!  

https://www.coca-cola-oesterreich.a...-Coca-Cola-1-Liter-Mehrweg-Glasflasche-ist-da


----------



## Alsusee (Dec 12, 2020)

Coca-Cola Classic. I don't like anything with sweetener in it so most of the drinks i liked as a kid have been ruined for me here in the UK


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 13, 2020)

I like Pepsi and Dr. Pepper, but Coca-Cola Zero is also nice when I don't want to overdose on sugar :^)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)

Mountain Dew Baja blast


----------



## Chary (Dec 16, 2020)

Dublin Soda's black cherry flavor.






Not sure if it's sold outside of its native Texas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2020)

Dr Pepper in its own

Or Coke if its for mixing with alcohol


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Dr Pepper in its own
> 
> Or Coke if its for mixing with alcohol



Coca-cola 1893?


----------



## darksweet (Dec 16, 2020)

Coke and The Dew


----------



## x65943 (Dec 16, 2020)

I usually stay away from carbonated drinks, but when I do it's typically kombucha


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I usually stay away from carbonated drinks, but when I do it's typically kombucha



And I take it your beer preference is the same as The Most Interesting Man of the World?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And I take it your beer preference is the same as The Most Interesting Man of the World?



lol, damn that's hilarious - I didn't even try to emulate that.

The sad truth is I am a teetotaler.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2020)

probably Dr. Pepper followed by Mt. Dew or Pepsi or maybe even Coke.  I've tried the e-tank and the final fantasy xiii soft drinks from Japan.  they were both fruity from what I remember, but very good.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2020)

here's that etank and final fantasy 13 drinks (still have the cans and one of each unopened, so it probably tastes like shit now):


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 16, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Normally, I enjoyed Ccoa Cola a lot. The best taste Coca Cola is a glass bottle instead of can. A glass bottle taste like I was kid in 1980's. Perfect. Today like in Mcdonald's and Burger King and 6 packs of can of coke.. They taste terribly and not taste the same as I remembered in 1980's and a glass bottle is the best one. I still enjoy Coca Cola in glass bottle like this one:
> 
> View attachment 225504



And this bottle is awesome and best taste. Its in Portugal:


----------



## Fawe (Dec 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Dr Pepper in its own
> 
> Or Coke if its for mixing with alcohol


Coke and alcohol... good combination, eh.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2020)

Sierra Mist Cranberry was my favorite, now it's just kinda gone


----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 17, 2020)

7Up/Sprite (cutting back on caffeinated drinks)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 17, 2020)

Cherry bubly
LimonCello LaCroix
Strawberry + Cucumber AHA
Black Cherry + Coffee AHA


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 17, 2020)

Coca-cola in a can. Diet coke if I don't want the sugar. Has to be in a can. Glass bottle is nice too, but that's usually rare.


----------



## Kanakops (Dec 17, 2020)

-snip- (didn't read the thread correctly)


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 15, 2022)

Silent_Gunner said:


> What's everyone's favorite compound of sugar plus caffeine, carbonation, water, flavoring, food coloring, and other products used to make the substance that's known as either soda or pop?
> 
> I'll start off with Mountain Dew with Real Sugar. Tastes great, energizes me when necessary, and I wish there was a way to get the Mountain Dew taste in a drink of water without the health drawbacks of the mean green soda!


Coke/A&W's Root beer and Kool Aid if we are counting "food coloring, flavoring and water for the latter".


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 15, 2022)

Ginger Ale.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 15, 2022)

I see I've been here before.
While it's true what I said about drinking anything with Apple/Grape, I recently began drinking Pepsi Black.

But I've stopped drinking it last week. And I've noticed some improvements in my health already.
First, haven't had a pimple im over a week, and secondly, my hair is falling less than before.

Now I'm drinking plain water, 2 liters or less everyday. Feeling good


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 20, 2022)

Two kinds of people:

- Those who like Dr. Pepper
- Those who are wrong


----------

